# Can these SAAB wheels fit on a Mk IV?



## jrayo (Feb 25, 2002)

Just wondering, can these SAAB wheels fit on a Mk IV?
Both are supposedly 5x100 bolt pattern. 
17x7.5 9-3?








17x7 9-5?








Now, if this was possible, of course I'd ditch the Saab caps!










[Modified by jrayo, 6:01 AM 5-10-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Can these SAAB wheels fit on a Mk IV? (jrayo)*

The wheels in the top pics are NOT standard 9-3 wheels. They're from the 9-3 Viggen. You may have trouble finding a set of them, and if you do, I'd bet that they'll be expensive. They are really nice looking wheels though.
Oh, and also, beware of buying used ones, as a lot of owners of the early Viggens had problems with the finish peeling on them. It got so bad that SAAB was replacing them for free. Just FYI.
-Tim


----------



## Zonker (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Can these SAAB wheels fit on a Mk IV? (jrayo)*

The second wheel is a BBS RK - a lot of late model Saab wheels are OEM'd by BBS.
Saab 5-lugs are 5x110, so no they won't fit without adapters/mods.
The last time I checked, I couldn't find the RK in 5x100, only 5x112 (Passat,A4). The RK II is available 5x100 AFAIK.



[Modified by Zonker, 5:10 PM 5-12-2002]


----------



## jrayo (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Can these SAAB wheels fit on a Mk IV? (Zonker)*

Thanks, I had a hunch the 2nd one was BBS, just didn't know they also did OEM for Saab.


----------



## samcat67 (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Can these SAAB wheels fit on a Mk IV? (jrayo)*

I think the Viggen wheels from the top pic look a lot like Moda R1's. Tire Rack sells 'em, too.


----------

